# ...



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mate doubt the fish in those waters would see many aussie lures so good to see the little scorpion did the job, and a nice fish....can you get halco stuff [or other aust brands] off the shelf over there or is it by internet or byo/


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great report, thanks.

David


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Mate doubt the fish in those waters would see many aussie lures so good to see the little scorpion did the job, and a nice fish....can you get halco stuff [or other aust brands] off the shelf over there or is it by internet or byo/


I think they are lucky to see anything other than spinners and rapalas
definitely BYO
every time i'm in oz or someone is heading over i stock up on a few thnigs that are totally unavailable anyhere else (sneaky scorpions and squidgies mainly!)


----------



## revoyakker (Feb 26, 2008)

Anselmo,

A very fine Pike. You are keen venturing out at this time of year in that part of the world! :shock:

Can you feel yourself succumbing to the addiction of coarse fishing in the future? Your wallet will never recover!

Cheers,
RY


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RY (mifune fan! me too!)

yeah i lve the little coarse stuff too
a few light floats some groundbait (burley) and some maggots and its all day fun

too bad live baiting is banned in ireland otherwise i'm sure i could scare up some bigger pike


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Go the scorpion. One of my favourite lures and a highly underrated one. I'm sure if they put the price up to $25 more people would buy it, but because it's cheap it's looked over by many.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice one on 6lb :shock: can't believe he didn't bite you off!
That fish makes me homesick for the Norfolk Broads...apparently the progressive pikers amongst those im still in touch with are getting good catches on the bigger plastics storm shads etc, I sent over some squidgy fish and the slickrigs last year and they were a serious hit ;-)


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Admiral to release the beast, it would have ended up on the table had I had the fortune to catch such a specimen. There's something about fish that eat meat...


----------

